# I need help with hooking up a team to drive



## GandRPaints

Hi guys, in need of some help here. I bought two single harnesses and then I bought a conversion kit for them so I could use the Harnesses both ways(as a single or as a team) Problem is I have only drivin my minis as singles and have no idea how to hook this all up as a team. I bought the pole to convert my cart into a team cart as well. I also have breast collars and not a regular collar for them either. I see in pictures that they have a chain that runs from the front of the pole to the chest of the Collar. Can I use my breast colars for this. If not why did they sell them to me that way knowing I would be driving a team as well. Also I dont have the chains that go from the pole to the chest...how long do they have to be? I saw some minis on You Tube pulling with what looked to be 6inches of chain? Is this standard or does it depend. Does anyone have a website with pictures. I can read all I want but without seeing it Im lost. I also noticed that the only thing holding them to the cart is those chains and your Tracers. Is this right? I really need help so I can hook them up and get them driving together but wont without knowing im hooking them correctly. PLEASE HELP!!!! THanks!


----------



## churumbeque

I would seek a professional in your area and take some lessons before something bad happens. Yu should also be doing plenty of line driving them together before even thinking about hitching. These are things that really should not be explained over the internet and best get personal help


----------



## smrobs

I have to agree. There are so many little things like "this attaches here and this should be this long and make sure you don't cross these lines here" that it is impossible to give adequate information over the internet. Probably your best and safest bet would be to find a skinner in your area and ask if they would be willing to help.


----------



## GandRPaints

opps double post


----------



## GandRPaints

*sorry*

Guess I should have went into more detail with what I have done with them to ease everyones minds. I have driven them together for quit some time to make sure they were compatable together. I taught both of them to drive singly so I feel confident enough to teach them as a pair as well. Should I get someone to help me, probably but I feel comfortable enough doing it on my own with the help of my husband as it does take two people. Im not just jumping into this im just trying to find more information before hooking them up. I contacted the lady that I got the conversion kit off of yesterday and found that I do not need the chain as I have seen in other pictures. They are actually hook directly to it with what she has given me. I wasnt thinking or I would have called her before posting. She has been really good and given me pictures and diagrams through email to help out. Thanks for your input! oh and what is a skinner?


----------



## smrobs

A skinner is a person who trains and drives teams of mules and/or horses.


----------



## waterbuggies

Don't know anything about minis, I have drafts so cant help you with the length of anything. 
Basic elementary set up: with my team they are hooked to a pole (9ft pole that is between the two horses) the pole has a neck yoke which is about 3 ft that each horses collars are hooked to each end. This and the britchen is the braking system to stop the cart and to keep the cart from running over the horses.
I'm not sure if you can do that with a breast collar harness. I'm no expert, but I don't know how you would get your braking. With a single you have the shafts to hook the harness to for braking.


----------

